# Wheat Grass heals all



## LexiLuck (Sep 18, 2010)

So wheat grass has saved me from being sick several times its like a miracle grass.
These are the official benefits from it:


A physical and mental sense of well-being
More energy and better sleep
Stronger immune system (boosts it x10)
Detoxification on a cellular level
Reduced inflammation in the entire body
Lessened appetite cravings
Increased mental clarity
Steadier nerves
Improved eyesight and night vision
You suddenly start accomplishing more every day
Actively engaging in and enjoying activities you had been dreading in the past
Visually seeing results via live blood cell analysis such as the unclumping of oxygen-carrying red blood cells
and much more....
(the much more part I could say is it helps you pass drug tests as well....
all you do is take six ounces of it daily for three days before the test
and your clean as a whistle {of course you can't do drugs the three days you take it}
this works for the benefit of pot smokers for sure. Do not eat any food three hours
after you take it to get the full effect of it)

Just google your local wheat grass juicing place there is one everywhere
you can grow your own or just find somewhere with cheap wheat grass shots

anymore questions reply to dis post
View attachment 17989


----------



## EphemeralStick (Sep 28, 2010)

I've heard of wheat grass being good for you but dang. How do you take it? Can you ingest it or does it need to made into a tea? I think i heard of makin it into a pulp then mixing it with juice... Also could you make it into a tincture? haha sorry for all the questions. just very curious.


----------



## LexiLuck (Oct 1, 2010)

You cut the grass close to the root (where the most nutrients are) a and put them in a juicer and you drink the juice of the wheatgrass
on the grinding and adding to juice:
Getting your hand of wheatgrass juice is also pretty simple, just grind up the blades with your wheatgrass juicer and add the juice to your favorite juice recipe. The juicer used to juice wheatgrass is a bit different than the other juicers so be sure that you are using one that is specially made for wheatgrass. The wheatgrass juicer works a little slower and more gently to grind out the juice from the wheatgrass blades, which are more delicate than other items that you would grind up. You'll need about 6 or 7 good clumps of wheatgrass in order to make enough juice for yourself so make sure you have enough on hand. After a few attempts you'll begin to become more and more familiar with exactly how much you need. 

Making wheatgrass juice is very simple and really isn't any different than making any other juice. Just take the resulting pulp from the grinding process and combine it with any other vegetables or fruit that you would like. When all is said and done, you'll have a great tasting drink that is very healthy too.

you shouldn't just eat it because our stomach can't digest grass that well

for tea:
How To Make Wheatgrass Tea
1
Wash the wheatgrass well in fresh water to remove dirt and particles. Place it on a paper towel to drain.
2
Dry out the fresh wheatgrass in a food dryer.
3
Crush or grind up the dried wheatgrass into a fine powdery tea.
4
Place one teaspoon of powdered tea into a cup of cool water.
5
Add honey to suit your taste. Add ice if desired. Stir and drink.


I'm not sure if you can make a pure form of it 
here's what i found on herbal tinctures:
You should plan to start your tinctures on the day of the new moon and let them sit at least 2 weeks until the full moon - this adds a natural drawing power.

Pour the amount of herb you desire into the glass jar and slowly pour the alcohol until the herbs are entirely covered. Then add an inch or two of additional liquid.
Seal the jar tightly so that the liquid cannot leak or evaporate. Put the jar in a dark area or inside a paper bag.
Shake the jar every day.
When ready to bottle, pour the tincture through a cheesecloth into another jar or dark colored tincture bottle. Squeeze the saturated herbs, extracting the remaining liquid until no more drips appear.
Close the storage container with a stopper or cap and label.
ADDITIONAL TIPS ON TINCTURES 

200 grams dried or 300 grams of fresh herbs (chopped) to one liter of liquid is needed.
Rum helps hide the taste of bitter herbs.
Distilled water, vinegar or glycerol can be used to make nonalcoholic tinctures.
Standard dosage is 1 teaspoon, 1-3 times daily, diluted in tea, juice or water.
Tinctures can last up to two years when stored in a tightly closed container.
A wine press or juicer may be used to extract liquid from the herbs.
Several herbs can be combined into a tincture formula.
Experiment and have fun!

not sure if it will work on wheat grass i know if its been juiced 15 min later the enzymes are lost


----------



## atomicx (May 16, 2011)

Just wondering if you know - is wheat grass gluten free? I've heard mixed things, and I can't have gluten.


----------

